# Nipple height.



## buddhistpunk (Jun 16, 2010)

Bit of an odd question but does anyone here have uneven nipple height?

Im about 22% body fat and my right nipple is about half an inch lower than my left.Will this even out as I lose more body fat or am I doomed to be a mong? :confused1:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Do you have saggy nipples? Like an orangutan?


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

buddhistpunk said:


> Bit of an odd question but does anyone here have uneven nipple height?
> 
> Im about 22% body fat and my right nipple is about half an inch lower than my left.Will this even out as I lose more body fat or am I doomed to be a mong? :confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Its quite rare that a person is 100% symetrical.

I reckon it might even out with fat loss though, get on the cardio and see what happens.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> Do you have saggy nipples? Like an orangutan?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Should even out mate, mine were different but equal now im not a fatty.


----------



## buddhistpunk (Jun 16, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Should even out mate, mine were different but equal now im not a fatty.


 Just haveto wait and see I guess.Back to the mirror to find something else.Body dysmorphic disorder here I come.


----------

